# Tips zu willigem Enduro/allmountain  ( JA ich bin hier richtig)



## Insomnia- (15. Juni 2013)

Will mir für Urlaubstrips ein Allmountain rad zulegen, welches ich sehr gerne "verspielt" gestalten würde.
Gibt ja genug videos in denen es gezeigt wird , hier ein beispiel:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/42117760"]TREK welcome All Mountain Trial riders on Vimeo[/ame]
Die Option auf sowas würde ich mir gerne offen halten.
Auf was ist bei der Rahmenwahl zu achten, habe noch nie auf Geometrie geschaut als ich rahmen gekauft habe und ausser Trial habe ich mit Fahrrädern nicht viel am Hut.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr paar Tips hättet, sind schließlich auch welche hier aufm Enduro unterwegs


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juni 2013)

kurze kettenstreben! damit die karre wenig bleibt. bin grade von einem recht kurzen auf ein sehr langes und flaches enduro umgestiegen. dank der gleichen hinterbau länge merke ich beim herum trialen nicht den erwartet großen unterschied. Also ich rechnete damit, dass es mit dem neuen viel schwieriger wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Juni 2013)

Ich suche momentan etwas ähnliches, bei mir wird es allerdings relativ sicher ein Hardtail mit 150mm FW.. 

Was ist denn lang/kurz bei den Kettenstreben? Mein Trialrahmen hat momentan 380mm, die ins Auge gefassten Hardtails haben alle um die 420mm.. Ist das schon zu lang?
Mein Radstand hat etwa 1080mm, der von meinem Wunschrahmen (Dartmoor Hornet) auch. Für mich ist immernoch relativ unklar, wie sich die Veränderung beim Mountainbike auswirkt.

langer vs. kurzer Radstand - Laufruhe vs. Spritzigkeit?
lange vs. kurze Kettenstreben - was ist besser für Bunnyhops, was bewirkt hier was?
Wie wichtig ist das Verhältnis von Radstand zu Kettenstrebenlänge?

flacher vs. steiler Lenkwinkel - auf Schienen fahren vs. nervöses Lenken?

Ist die Steuerrohrlänge wichtig beim Mountainbike?

Tretlagerhöhe, beim Trial ist es mir klar, was ich will - beim Mountainbike nicht..

Sitzwinkel ist für mich eh ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln, soll man sich da einfach darauf verlassen, dass der Hersteller weiß was er tut?

Das Stack und Reach zur Körpergröße passen müssen, ist mir bewusst. Eine Hilfe was die anderen Größen angeht würde mich sehr freuen!

PS: Wie man vielleicht erkennt suche ich das perfekte Rad für Manuals, Bunny-Hops und Pumptracks, dass trotzdem nicht komplett ungeeignet ist auch Trails zu rocken..


----------



## R.C. (18. Juni 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> langer vs. kurzer Radstand - Laufruhe vs. Spritzigkeit?



Genau. Wobei es noch davon abhaengt, wie lange die Kettenstreben im Verhaeltnis zum Radstand sind.



To-bi-bo schrieb:


> lange vs. kurze Kettenstreben - was ist besser für Bunnyhops, was bewirkt hier was?



Es gibt kein 'besser'. Je kuerzer die Kettenstrebe, desto einfacher geht zwar das Vorderrad hoch, allerdings kann man durch die kuerzere Gesamtlaenge (wenn man zwei Raeder vergleicht, die sich durch die Kettenstrebenlaenge unterscheiden, aber gleiche Oberrohrlaenge haben) nicht ganz so hoch springen.

Fuer Manuals (und alles am Hinterrad) gilt dasselbe: je kuerzer, desto einfacher bekommt man das Vorderrad hoch, desto schwieriger ist es aber, das Gleichgewicht zu halten, weil man auch leichter wieder 'rausfaellt'.



To-bi-bo schrieb:


> flacher vs. steiler Lenkwinkel - auf Schienen fahren vs. nervöses Lenken?



Genau.



To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ist die Steuerrohrlänge wichtig beim Mountainbike?



Genauso wichtig oder unwichtig wie ueberall, wenn's 'zu kurz' ist kannst du's mit Spacern ausgleichen, bei 'zu lang' bekommst du Probleme (Vorbauten mit neg. Rise brauchen eine gewisse Laenge).



To-bi-bo schrieb:


> PS: Wie man vielleicht erkennt suche ich das perfekte Rad für Manuals, Bunny-Hops und Pumptracks, dass trotzdem nicht komplett ungeeignet ist auch Trails zu rocken..



Naja, mit einem BMX macht 'Trails rocken' keinen Spass, solange du damit nicht BMX-Trails, also Dirtlines, meinst


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Ausführungen.. Ich bin mir schon sicher, dass es kein Dirtbiker oder BMX werden soll. Auf meinem Trialrad mit +70 Tretlager ist der normale Bunny-Hop und auch der Manual aber (für mich) kaum machbar.. Ich suche halt ein Rad, womit ich die Techniken sauber lernen kann, mal einen Abstecher auf die 4x Strecke bzw. einen Pumptrack machen kann, aber auch auf Trails gut aufgehoben bin.

Ein Kommentar zur Tretlagerhöhe bei Mountainbikes (Hardtails), ab wann fühlt es sich auf dem Trail zu kipplig an?

Ich stelle mir ein Hardtail mit travelbarer 100-150mm Gabel vor, würde aber eben gerne wissen, worauf es ankommt. Ein Link zu einem Artikel wo alles wirklich gut erklärt ist, würde ich natürlich auch begrüßen.

@ Elias, hoffe ist okay, dass ich deinen Thread gekapert habe


----------



## family-biker (18. Juni 2013)

bei tretlager +/- 0mm gings eigentlich schon los kipplig zu werden auf den mtbs die ich schon gefahren bin.
macht allerdings auch nen unterschied obs eine front- oder hecklastige konfiguration hat(das bike) oder neutral,also achslastgleiche.
ich würd mich,wenns allround werden soll,eher am alten gt zaskar orientieren als an aktuellen am-karren,da wird sich so gut wie nie was bunnyhoppiges oder gar annähernd trialiges finden,


----------



## erwinosius (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Fahre derzeit ein Commencal MEta 5.5 und bin in dieser Beziehung sehr zufrieden damit.
Ist im Großen die Normale Serienausstattung mit kleinen Optionen:

Gemessene Geodaten sind grob:

Rahmengröße S
Kettenstreben 425
Tretlager +10 (unbelastet)

Vorbau 100x15°

Ich fahre Schaltungsmäßig 1x10 und ne Vorbau-Lenkerkombi von TryAll und Adamant.
Ansonsten sind mehr oder weniger MTB-Teile wie
DT-Swiss EX1750 Räder und ne Fox Float 15mm Steckachse verbaut
Selbst die Standard Juicy 7 Bremsen sind meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichend.
Achja 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten.

Ich fahre damit viel Mtb im Wald, war damit auch schon im Bikpark, mache aber auch immer wieder Ausflüge zu trialigen Geländen bzw meinem Palettenhaufen im Garten.
Ist alles sehr trialtauglich und selbst Backwheelhops und Treter funktionieren damit einwandfrei.








Ich denke dass man bei einem Trialtauglichen Mtb nicht so sehr auf die Geometrie ansich, sondern eher auf Stabilität und Zusatzaustattung schauen sollte.
Gerade die Lenker Vorbau Kombi machte bei mir fahrtechnisch sehr viel aus. Und der obligatorische Kettenblattschutz und Kefü sollte sowieso nicht fehlen......


Soweit von mir

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Torkas (25. Juni 2013)

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht besonders mit Mtb's aus, aber ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es bei "bulls.de" anscheinend eine Trial-Kategorie gibt.
Könnte ja was dabei sein.
(Allerdings nur 29" keine Ahnung ob das Probleme mit der Stabilität gibt)


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Juni 2013)

Da haben die sich einfach mit der Bezeichnung vertan..


----------



## Torkas (25. Juni 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Da haben die sich einfach mit der Bezeichnung vertan..



Dann anscheinend aber 4 mal, gibt ja auch eine "Trail" Kategorie


----------



## dhmarc (26. Juni 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> Dann anscheinend aber 4 mal, gibt ja auch eine "Trail" Kategorie



Kategorie Trail Error :no bikes found

Kurzer Radstand, wendig, 180usw,kurze Kettenstreben, ebenso.
4 Gelenker theor. no Pogoeffekt. Langer FW schluckt viel Energie(VR30%HR40% oder so) Federgabel tendieren bei mir zum brechen,  kurzer Ausfederweg, sorgt für zusätzliche Stabilität. 
Shimanoschaltungen vor 2011?(Jubiläum) zu schwache Federn tendieren zum springen,  Shortchainerie schadet Schaltwerk,Kettenführung schwer(Truvativ bietet sogar mit zwei Kettenblätter)

usw. usw .usw  
 Da gibt es auch viel zu wissen, denke ich Federgabeln sind anfällig Foxracing teuer, wichtig halt ein guter Antrieb, zuverlässige Bremsen,und eine zuverlässige Kettenführung die ein abspringen der Kette verhindert.
10fach Ketten sind noch schmaler damit sie auf die noch eng gebauteren Ritzel passen. Weiss nicht ob das so super ist, beim Trail trialen?!?

 Grüsse  
P.S.:was Bealey mit seinem GT Freerider hinlegt, denke ich lässt auch schon viel Raum zum spielen zu(Haltbarkeit???)


Ach ja, meiner Meinung nach lassen sich kleinere Rahmen verspielter Fahren -> würde nie eine 56cm Rahmenhöhe fahren, obwohl sie mir empfohlen wird 
Persönlicher Geschmack- Probefahren! selber testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (30. Juni 2013)

weiter gehts mit Fragen...

Hab was gefunden, macht irre Spaß!
Wenn ich aufs HR gehe um zu droppen oder nach einem Drop das HR zuerst ablasse, kommt es vor das der Dämpfer soweit runterregelt, dass das Gummi tatsächlich bis kurz vor Ende geschoben wird. Es ist kein deutlicher Anschlag zu spüren.
Würde auch nur ungern den Druck erhöhen da sonst der fahrspaß drauf geht.

Für mich wäre es logisch, dass der Dämpfer das nicht mag, was meint ihr?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Juli 2013)

Das ist so eine Kompromiss Angelegenheit. Du kannst den Druck erhöhen und dabei das sensible Ansprechberhalten riskieren (auf Dauer den Dämpfer aber schonen - Durchschläge!). Andersherum macht das keinen Sinn. 
Was war das für ein (Lüft-?) Dämpfer? Für Trial Aktionen wäre da nicht ein Coildämpfer angebrachter, evtl. mit Piggyback für Reserven/schnelle Trails ?


----------

